# UberPool No Show Cancellation Pay



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I just found out by confirmation from Uber that there is no such thing. I usually don't bother following up on no show and rider cancellation pay; for me it is not worth the time/hassle of dealing with Uber support. 

However, Uber has confirmed that it does not pay no show fees on UberPool rides where the driver drives empty to the first pickup. I'm not talking about when there is already a rider in the car and the second one no shows; obviously the driver is already being paid to drive to #2 and wait. I'm talking about the first rider no showing, where the driver gets no money for driving to them.

This is going to affect my acceptance of UberPool requests, especially during drunk time. Was anyone else aware of this?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

one question , does every rider rate you doing uberpool ?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

If they want to


----------



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah, thats bs... uberpool no shows are fairly common too. I still don't entirely understand the uberpool fare breakdown. What happens if I pick up somebody on a 2x and the second rider has no surge? Would it be more profitable to just ignore that second request ? I emailed uber some questions about uberpool and they sent me a link to a video that answered nothing for me


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> Yeah, thats bs... uberpool no shows are fairly common too. I still don't entirely understand the uberpool fare breakdown. What happens if I pick up somebody on a 2x and the second rider has no surge? Would it be more profitable to just ignore that second request ? I emailed uber some questions about uberpool and they sent me a link to a video that answered nothing for me


All I know is that both fares are calculated and reported separately. I need to spend some time looking at the trip breakdowns to see how it works.

For me and for now, the safest bet is to reject all UberPool pings if it's surging and busy (not during fake surges) and wait for an X ping.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I just found out by confirmation from Uber that there is no such thing. I usually don't bother following up on no show and rider cancellation pay; for me it is not worth the time/hassle of dealing with Uber support.
> 
> However, Uber has confirmed that it does not pay no show fees on UberPool rides where the driver drives empty to the first pickup. I'm not talking about when there is already a rider in the car and the second one no shows; obviously the driver is already being paid to drive to #2 and wait. I'm talking about the first rider no showing, where the driver gets no money for driving to them.
> 
> This is going to affect my acceptance of UberPool requests, especially during drunk time. Was anyone else aware of this?


Is this something new? I know for sure that i have been paid on pool's no show in the past.I have no intentions to quotation your findings, especially you conformed it with uber, but it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> What happens if I pick up somebody on a 2x and the second rider has no surge?


If your second rider is a no surge, you definitely loose money on it ,even if it's @ 1.5 X or lower you still make less and better off only with one rider.I have done hundreds of pool ride and here are some numbers for you.
A ride from DT LA to LAX is around $23, to simplify numbers Ill round it down to $20
UberX ride to LAX @ 2 X =$40 -$1SRF
1st Pool rider @ 2X - @50% = $20
2nd pool rider @ no surge - 50%= $10
Total pay out with two riders is $30 -$2SRF


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 15, 2015)

Do not accept any pool. Period.., uber will cave ....otherwise u take it up the keister .simple


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

I think it's different by city, but I just checked my pay statements, and I did get my full cancellation fee for a Uberpool rider in December in Boston. It was the first pickup (the car was empty)


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 15, 2015)

Basically you have 20 somethings with no life experience making nonsense decisions as to what uber should be charging .Do not roll over..uber will only go as far as drivers will let them.


----------



## Uberchile (Oct 20, 2015)

I only accept UberPool if I am seriously in front of the pick up and see no one in front. I hit the timer and move down like 100 ft. At 1:50 I make my upturn and cancel at the 2:25 mark.


----------

